# options I can not build into the kernel



## paulfrottawa (Dec 23, 2008)

options    IPV6FIREWALL
options    IPV6FIREWALL_VERBOSE
options    IPV6FIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT
options    IPV6FIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT

_______________________________________
Reading this page
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/firewalls-ipfw.html

 I thougt I should install these options. I take them one out at a time but each are unknown. 


> /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/proxy: unknown option "IPV6FIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT"
> *** Error code 1


 7.0-RELEASE-p6


----------



## Djn (Dec 23, 2008)

This mailing list post looks relevant.



> > and I tried this also (from http://www.kame.net/~suz/freebsd-ipv6-config-
> > guide.txt) :
> >
> > options IPV6FIREWALL
> ...



The handbook page could use some updating, apparently.


----------



## ale (Dec 23, 2008)

These options are not needed anymore, the document is obsolete.
AFAIK, using just the option for ipv6 works also for ipv6.

P.S.
Sorry for "duplicate" answer.
Apparently the functionality to remove posts has been removed.


----------



## danger@ (Dec 24, 2008)

guys, I have removed the IPV6FIREWALL* options from the handbook section, thank you for noticing.


----------



## Djn (Dec 24, 2008)

Ah, good.


----------

